# I have to ask: what IS the weight trade-off



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

when going from a conventional XT level set-up top a Rohloff setup? I get so tired of the claims of various weights. I'm guessing that it has been figured out on this forum.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

It's more of a "wait" trade-off.

As in; with the Rohloff, you don't have to wait for replacement parts after snagging your drivetrain on trail obstacles. 

With regard to weight; if the bike gets heavier, I get tougher. 

I've heard quotes in the 1.5lb area but I've never figured it myself. It would be pretty easy to check a couple websites (for "claimed" weights) and do the math though.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe the the weight of a Rohloff hub and necessary parts is around 2,000 grams, about 5 pounds.
FD appr. 150 grams
RD appr. 250 grams
rear cassette appr. 250 grams
F shifter appr. 180 grams
2 chainrings appr. 100 grams

I am sure that I missed something, but you get the idea.....


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Most Rohloff users don't care, so no one measures the weight gain....




It depends on if you use discs, cantis, OEM-1 torque arm or aftermarket version, shifter box, chain tensioner, etc...

The quoted weight gain is usualy aroung 1.5lb, but I've found that it's usually closer to 2lbs.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Caring? No, just a matter of record.*

I figured you guys would have crunched these numbers long ago so that I why I asked a pretty simple question.
Anyhow, since no one of authority stepped up I did some calculations and it is, depending on the hub (1700, 1800, 1825 grams) anywhere between 1.7-2 lbs. Weights of components fluctuate 10% and if you use a tensioner it is more. I made a guess at cables and fluids and a cog using a mass of figures from Weight Weenies.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I did mesure the difference when I switched , I gained 650 grams.

I had 2X9 gearing , XTR shifter & derailleurs , CrossMax wheel before.

I laced my Speedhub to a 717Disk with double butted pokes and alu nipples.

I will never go beck to derailleurs.....


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

I weighed before and after when I switched my Sultan over to a Rohloff, it was right at 1.5 lbs. more. But not noticeable when riding at all. I've got one on my Pugsley too, but I built it around the Rohloff so I don't have a comparison there.

It's funny though, the Pugs weighs about 9lbs more than the Sultan, but you'll only notice the weight of the Pugs when you lift it, riding it feels like it weighs the same as any other bike, it just goes along like it's happy to be rolling. 

Don't worry about the Rohloff weight. Give yourself a couple rides to get used to shifting and you'll never go back. The instant multi gear shift is something you've never felt with any derailleur, no matter how well set up it is.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Yet another post suggesting that I am"worried" about the weight*

Where is that coming from? Is that the ambient disposition of Rohloff devotees? A defense mechanism?


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess it was because you were asking about the weight. Spent a lot of time myself before buying one being concerned about the weight. Found out it that it wasn't much and didn't matter. 

Just trying to help. Sorry to offend you.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Where is that coming from? Is that the ambient disposition of Rohloff devotees? A defense mechanism?


Nope it's the way you presented the question. Words count, you state things in the negative. By having the emphasis in "IS" in the title it just starts the discussion with your disbelief. Then you add, "I get so tired of the claims." Read that again, it's basically saying all you Rohloff riders are fabricating the weights of your bikes.

Had you presented the title more clearly like "Real world weight difference between Rohloff and XT kit" you would have had people coming into the thread with a positive outlook. Had you then stated "I seem to see a lot of discrepancies between the weights of conversion bikes pre and post-Rohloff. What could explain this?" Had you use less weighted language you would have most likely had a better response.

As to your OP the weight difference for a Rohloff conversion depends on a bunch of things. If you have to use the torque arm and tensioner it's going to be more, if not less. Did you have to change the dropouts? Did you run full housing all the way to the hub? ETC.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Here are the numbers you're looking for, Mike. There was enough of this "oh, about X pounds" stuff going around that I visited Rohloff's Oakland shop one day with my digital scale & notepad in hand, and proceeded to weigh just about everything on their shelves.

I'm pretty confident in the numbers, but even if for some reason they're not spot on, based on what some other gram counters have come up with, they're definitely in the ballpark. You should be able to cobble together an accurate weight for just about any hub set up.

Not included are weights of derailleur components of choice, which anybody can lookup on https://weightweenies.starbike.com/ . I've provided some sample weights below my worksheet.

Click on image for full-sized, printable version.











I didn't see this post until this morning, so apologies for dredging it back to the top. I've been slacking on my MTBR duties of late.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Where is that coming from? Is that the ambient disposition of Rohloff devotees? A defense mechanism?


Mike, Don't you know to never ask a lady about her weight? But since you asked, I weighed my bike before and after the Rohloff build and it gained 1.5 pounds.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I love you with the extra weight. Honest!*

Thanks, too,, Nate, for the extra effort. I will file that away.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*To themanmonkey*

I just read your post. For the record my question was a reaction to the frequent response from riders when discussing the Rohloff hub. They always site the weight as the main issue for their resistance to it. The expense doesn't seem to be such a great issue as guys tend to spend "extra" money on bikes to improve the experience but more often than not it comes with a weight reduction, not an increase. In that sense the hub flies right in the face of a riders idea of improvement. Until I started this post I did not have a very good idea of what the weight really was as the Rohloff on my son's bike came with it and I had nothing with which to compare it except that vague and damning reference to "the weight." Now I know at least a range.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Truely, I think weight is way down the list for problems to deal with for most of us recreational bike nuts looking at a Rohloff. Once you get past the money, I think the big issue is the sand in your drivetrain feel of a new hub. When I first got mine, I was really put off by that. I thought I had made an expensive mistake. The good news is that the Rohloff smoothed out quickly to the point I don't even notice it much. In fact, it seems far less troublesome when compared to dropped chains, chain suck, rubbing front derailleurs, cross chaining, ghost shifts, slipped gears, etc.

That said, I can see why a light weight, competitive racer would be put off by the weight and loss of efficiency. I find it interesting that your son is racing a Rohloff. One might suggest it slows him down just a little but I suspect, considering the other shifting advantages and reliability on the trail, a Rohloffed rider is just as competitive. Either way, I think we are splitting hairs because it's not the bike ... it's the rider than wins races.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

bsdc said:


> Once you get past the money, I think the big issue is the sand in your drivetrain feel of a new hub. When I first got mine, I was really put off by that.


For me , it's the noise. Smooter and quieter than when new but still is.
I really appreciate a dead silent bike. 
The weight and the price anre not an issue.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

fokof said:


> For me , it's the noise. Smooter and quieter than when new but still is.
> I really appreciate a dead silent bike.
> The weight and the price anre not an issue.


I hear you. I like my Rohloff well enough I'm thinking of putting it on a road tandem. I'm wondering if the hampsters in the wheel are going to bother me a lot more on smooth roads with a rigid frame. As it is now, It doesn't bother me on my mountain bike. My body, bike and the trail make enough noise to drown out any noise from the hub. Now that I think of it, my hub must be relatively quiet. I don't hear much going on even on test rides in the parking lot.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Total weight added was about 4 pounds. I can only feel this when taking the bike out of the truck. Riding, I cannot feel the extra weight. I have a titanium Titus ML. The thing no one has mentioned is the close ratio gearing. The gear change ratio is 13.5%. This is SUPER nice when riding. The mountain bike gearing is wide ratio. Some gear changes are 25% ratio change. I'm too lazy to post it, but the ratio chart is on the Rohloff site. Now as for the "sand in the gears" feeling, this is real. The Rohloff makes a whirring sound in low range. Makes no noise in high range. After 750 miles or so, the hub smoothed out lots. After the 1st oil change is is quieter yet. It does whir in low range (some gears are more noisy). It uses straight cut gears. These are efficient, but noisy. Your car uses helical cut gears. Helical cut gears are quiet, but soak up power. After having owned the Rohloff for a year now, I'm very satisfied. I'm thinking about getting another one for our road tandem. Oh yeah, the other nice feature is the instant downshifts. I can d/s 1 or all 14 gears instantly. A twist of the wrist.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

OldMTBfreak said:


> Total weight added was about 4 pounds...


Four pounds? Sheesh... did you convert from rigid singlespeed and V's to suspension fork, Speedhub & discs all at the same time? Seriously, four pounds is the weight of the hub!

That's why I went and weighed everything -- too many far-out claims (both too high and too low). Yeah, I'm saying a four-pound weight gain is nigh on impossible, and am very curious to hear about your before and after setups.

I agree with you on the gear spacing -- something often overlooked. The only way to achieve something comperable on a derailleur setup is to constantly change between the big and middle chainring with each shift, and that'll only get'cha so far.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Nate, reading your posts was what convinced me to buy a Rohloff. I looked at sleezeBay for a few months and finally bought one. My ML had Mavic CrossMax SL wheelset (with tubeless tires + sealant) and a full XTR group. The group was 04 M960. I also used Hope 2-piece rotors with a 140 in back and a 203 in front. Bike weight was slightly under 28 pounds. This is ready to ride; Garmin 305, Cateye computer, tool bag, and pedals. I had a 08 Fox Talas fork with the regular 9mm qr's. I went with Mavic 819 rims for the Rohloff upgrade. I also bought a 09 Fox Talas fork with 15mm qr. This required a new F hub. I bought a 15mm XTR hub and used skinny double butted spokes with brass nips to lace it up. The spokes on the rear are so short (only 238mm) that I used straight gage spokes. So, the weight is the whole bike before and after the Rohloff. I didn't get a chance to weigh the old fork vs the new fork. As I said in the earlier post, the only time I notice the weight is lifting the bike out of my truck. I've been riding on the Rohloff for 6-8 months now. My overall impression is good. I feel that it will pay for itself in 3 years. I will only have to buy the chain, one chainring, and the sprocket on the hub. I generally replaced all the drivetrain on my bike every 6-9 months. The chain, if I got 3 months riding, I was stoked. All that pretty XTR stuff ground to dust!:madmax: Here's a few pics of my ML. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449329


----------

